# ACSI Camping Card & Guide



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi

I am trying (very late in the year) to buy a 2011 ACSI Camping Card Guide together with the Camping Card that comes along with it. The card gives some good discounts on certain campsites especially in the off season.

However Vicarious Books are sold out. The ACSI website is also sold out of the English language version.

I can buy a Dutch or Danish language version from ACSI which will give me the Camping Card but obviously a Danish / Dutch language guide is of limited value.

I am planning to buy a Dutch version but before I do I wonder if some of you have the English language version of the guide and the associated Camping Card that you are finished using - and you might be willing to sell on.

Many thanks


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

you could try the C&C club - I bought one earlier this year, going over in 2 weeks, so we need it!


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

bognormike said:


> you could try the C&C club - I bought one earlier this year, going over in 2 weeks, so we need it!


Same as Mike, we bought one from the Camping and Caravanning Club earlier in the year - and we're off to France next week to use it.

So, sorry, afraid at the moment can't assist.

Have you tried the CCC to see if they've got any English versions left?

Edit to add - just seen an unused 2011 copy on eBay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ACSI-Camp...0731436628?pt=Non_Fiction&hash=item19c81ba254

1 bid at the moment (£4.99) and four days to go - postage £3.25 - might be worth watching.


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

We bought one from the C&CC website as recently as last week.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

b2tus said:


> We bought one from the C&CC website as recently as last week.


ditto


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I believe they are not transferable if they've been used. To use it you have to fill in the back with your name, address, passport number and signature.



Chris


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

You could wait and get one from a camp site in the scheme, we got ours for free from a campsite in France.
Nick


----------



## PincherM (Jul 28, 2011)

For your info, I have just purchased ACSI card from C&CC. Cost is £11.99.


----------



## PincherM (Jul 28, 2011)

I just rec'd a phone call from C&CC to say their booking system was in error accepting my booking for ACSI card as they no longer had any 2011 cards left. Offered their profuse apologies and transferred, with my agreement, to 2012 card.


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions. In the end I have ordered a Danish Language version directly from ACSI. That cost 17.45 Euro including postage (about £15.00) I think I can get most of the information I need from it because critical information such as address, phone number, price etc is the same whether in English or Danish.

And also, I have the camping card which if I get to use it once will most likely come close to paying for effort.

I notice that the second hand one on Ebay went for £24.00 plus £3.50 postage.

Glad to see so many people using there copy and making good use of it by going to France in September.

Who knows I may bump into some of you in the travels.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

PincherM said:


> I just rec'd a phone call from C&CC to say their booking system was in error accepting my booking for ACSI card as they no longer had any 2011 cards left. Offered their profuse apologies and transferred, with my agreement, to 2012 card.


Our 2011 card from C&CC came in the post yesterday 

Must have been one of the last. I was half expecting them to say they had run out.


----------

